# Stream without open GUI



## longkas (Feb 23, 2019)

Hello,
For now I am using ffmpeg to stream videos to rtmp service but the problem is during the ffmpeg stop and start, the rtmp server will lose connection, also I could not add text during the play.
I want to ask if it is possible to build scene without opening OBS gui and just stream it to rtmp server, if so how can I achieve that, and my app will run on servers without GPU not on my desktop?

thanks


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2019)

It's possible to build a version that doesn't have a GUI.  However, it does require a GPU or something that is capable of using OpenGL 3.2 on Linux.  It uses some more advanced rendering techniques so it needs to use OpenGL.


----------



## longkas (Feb 23, 2019)

Jim said:


> It's possible to build a version that doesn't have a GUI.  However, it does require a GPU or something that is capable of using OpenGL 3.2 on Linux.  It uses some more advanced rendering techniques so it needs to use OpenGL.


Thank you for your reply.


----------

